# finding ooth's



## bubforever (Mar 21, 2007)

where are good places to find ooths in early spring. haven't really seen any in the backyard yet.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmm, I think you should start looking pretty quickly before they hatch. I found mine on fences. You can search pretty much anywhere, but they're going to blend right into trees and bushes.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 21, 2007)

i found one last saturday in a giant bush on the side of railroad tracks (behind my grandmas house)


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2007)

Weedy areas that have a lot of grasshoppers in the summer. Weedy meadows basically.


----------



## Orin (Mar 21, 2007)

Carolina ooths are often found on brick buildings less than a foot from the ground.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 21, 2007)

i find them in fields on goldenrod husks


----------



## padkison (Mar 21, 2007)

Ditto this, esp in small trees growing at the edge in the meadow.



> Weedy areas that have a lot of grasshoppers in the summer. Weedy meadows basically.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

> Ditto this, esp in small trees growing at the edge in the meadow.
> 
> 
> > Weedy areas that have a lot of grasshoppers in the summer. Weedy meadows basically.


Yep. Meadow I got here has many small trees lining the edges. These trees are under 8 feet. Vast majority of the ooths are in these trees.


----------

